# Aufgabenstellung nicht klar



## Loddakwin (5. Nov 2015)

Hallo,

und zwar folgendes ich habe eine Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Angabe lautet wie oft muss 10 durch a dividiert werden bis das Ergebnis 1 ist. Ich versteht das nicht so ganz wie das aussehen soll.


```
public class BspTest {

    public static void main(String[] args) {

        double a = SavitchIn.readDouble();
        double zehn = 10.0;
        double erg = 1;
        int count = 0;

        while (zehn % a == 0) {
            zehn/= a;
            count++;
        }

        // System.out.println(zehn);
        System.out.print("Ergebnis ist bei " + count + " Durchlauf 1");

    }
}
```

Das habe ich bis jetzt gemacht funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht. Ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung wie das ausschauen müsste.

lg


----------



## InfectedBytes (5. Nov 2015)

kommt darauf an, welchen Wert a hat. Ist der Wert vielleicht vorgegeben?


----------



## Loddakwin (5. Nov 2015)

Nein a ist eben nicht gegeben das kann irgendeine zahl sein.


----------



## Joose (6. Nov 2015)

Wo in deinem Code überprüfst du ob das Ergebnis der Division 1 ist?



Loddakwin hat gesagt.:


> Das habe ich bis jetzt gemacht funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht.



Funktioniert nicht ist keine gute Fehlerbeschreibung.
Was erwartest du dir als Ergebnis (natürlich solltest du uns auch die Anfangswerte nennen) und was kommt stattdessen raus?
Hast du vielleicht einen Vergleichswert bekommen?


----------



## Loddakwin (6. Nov 2015)

Das Problem ist das ich die Aufgabenstellung nicht mehr richtig im Kopf habe. Ich weiß es spätersten nächste Woche da wir dann unsere Tests zurückbekommen.


----------

